# moving to cuernavaca 2015



## billgreenthal (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm moving to Cuernavaca Fall of 2015 with my Mexican girlfriend. I also speak Spanish. Can someone from Cuernavaca give us tips about life there in general, and also about nice areas to rent a nice house 9-14,000 pesos mo with temperate, not hot, weather? Thanks a lot!


----------

